# Reputation



## tsdclaflin (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm not sure where to post this question.

In the "User" something forum, I found "Reputation something" where people have commented on my posts.  Most were from last year.  How did these happen?  Most were kind and it was nice to see them.

Just curious.

Still learning,
Ken


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 2, 2006)

It's really a neat idea, I think...  At each post you make, there are a set of scales in the right corner just above your public info.  People here will click on the scales, and a pop up box shows up asking if you approve or disapprove, and they may also leave a comment/ signature if they like.  Your reputation rating will go up or down depending on their judging.  When you get certain amounts of rep, and move your mouse over the green box in the right corner, you'll also see something like for example:  so-n-so's on a distinguished road...  The more you get, the more boxes you'll see, and a new phrase at other levels.  Green boxes are positive rep (they agreed with you), red are negative (they didn't agree with you).


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 2, 2006)

If someone is contributing to a discussion in positive ways, they usually get good rep points.  And if someone is being nasty or just trolling the board, they get bad rep.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice theory, But, I got a negative for asking a question, go figure!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2006)

It happens.  If you get what you believe to be a harassing or across the line comment, contact an admin and we will look into it for you.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 5, 2006)

Do people give "bad rep."?  
I've only given it once...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2006)

tsdclaflin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where to post this question.
> 
> In the "User" something forum, I found "Reputation something" where people have commented on my posts. Most were from last year. How did these happen? Most were kind and it was nice to see them.
> 
> ...


 

Ken,

IF you take a look at a post other than your own, you should see a little scale in the upper right hand corner. Click on this. A little window will open. The default selection will be positive feedback. One can select negative feedback manually. You can also type in a comment, please not that is someone complains about the comments made, an invetigation will be started. So please make it constructive feedback or friendly comments, or guiding comments, etcetera.

Best regards


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 5, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Do people give "bad rep."?
> I've only given it once...


I do.  Not often, but I do.


----------



## Kreth (Apr 5, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Do people give "bad rep."?
> I've only given it once...


I mainly give positive rep. Once in a great while I will give neg. rep for a profoundly stupid statement, or something incorrect posted as fact in one of my forums. Generally, though, I end up hitting RTM if a post is way out of line, instead of bothering with rep.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2006)

Sometimes I give neg rep, but mostly I give pos rep.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 5, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Generally, though, I end up hitting RTM if a post is way out of line, instead of bothering with rep.


The thing is, there are occasionally those posts that don't break a rule, but are nonetheless unfriendly, snide, or straight up stupid.  I'll neg rep those occasionally, if I see a pattern.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

I have on the rare occassion given neg rep but mostly I frolick around giving the positive rep, especially to people who really try to seed good conversation and start new threads.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> ... mostly I frolick around giving the positive rep ...


:rofl:  Frollick, frollick! :rofl:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I have on the rare occassion given neg rep but mostly I frolick around giving the positive rep, especially to people who really try to seed good conversation and start new threads.


 
Me too. I love to pass the green (positive) pips. Lately, however, I've given out more than a little negative. If I strongly disagree with a person's position, but the made it without being rude or disrespectful to other members and are a generally positive force on the boards, I may positively rep. them and disagree in my comments. Negative rep. goes to disrespectful or nonsensical (if there is a pattern) posts.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 5, 2006)

99% of the time I give a positive rep- I try to be real nice.  I only give a neg. rep if I don't feel what was said was "needed"- ie.  too negative of a comment for what was needed.  I would really give one if I thought someone was a troll, but I haven't seen  many of those around here to worry about.  Last time I gave one, I was moody to start off with, and they weren't very helpful about something, but I'll give them a positive rep next time around.  I probably should stay off of here when I haven't had enough sleep, and sick.  Sorry for the rant and long side note, everyone!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Apr 11, 2006)

If sombody likes your post they can give you a postive rep point. I think it's a great idea I always enjoy finding out sombody liked my post.


----------

